# Pressetag oder normaler Tag?



## insekt (13. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit einen Gutschein für Mittwoch oder Donnerstag für die Gamescom zu kriegen, da meine Firma auch mit einem Stand vertreten ist.

Nun würde ich gerne eure Meinung wissen ob es sich mehr lohnt am Pressetag oder an einem normalen Besuchertag die Messe zu besuchen.

Anbei noch ein Link, wird vielleicht einige interessieren, wenn nicht erlaubt weil Werbung, bitte löschen!

Bayer HR - WIN Spiel

PS: Für Sonntag habe ich sowieso schon reguläre Karten, der Mittwoch oder Donnerstag wäre dann zusätzlich.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt hab nur die Auswahl zwischen Donnerstag und Freitag :/


----------

